# WINDOWS Tips  N Comands Of (run,windows Hidden Apps,control Panel)



## clmlbx (Sep 9, 2006)

1) Remove windows messenger from WinXP one forever 

Go to Run box and type : 
runDll32 advpack.dll, LaunchINFSection %windir%\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.Remove 

2) Hide 'User Accounts' from users 

Go to Start/Run, and type:  GPEDIT.MSC 
Open the path 
User Config > Admin Templates > Control Panel 
doubleclick "Hide specified Control Panel applets" 
put a dot in 'enabled', then click 'Show" 
click Add button, 
type "nusrmgt.cpl" into the add box 

3) Create Your Own Logon Message 

Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK. 
In the Registry Editor, drill down to the following key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon 
Right-click LegalNoticeCaption, click Modify, type My Windows XP Machine, and then click OK. 
Right-click LegalNoticeText, click Modify, and then type your message. 
Close the editor and your new message will appear at every log on. 
This tip applies to computers that are part of a domain. For stand-alone or peer-to-peer networks, the custom screen appears just before the Welcome screen. 

4) Disable balloon tips 

Run regedit and Navigate to Key: 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion \Explorer\Advanced 
then set the value of 'EnableBalloonTips' to 0. 

5) Create your own popup menu in the taskbar 

You can create your own popup window other than START MENU in the taskbar. 
Put all the shortcuts to the applications that you want to popup in a folder. 
Then you right click on taskbar ->toolbars ->new toolbar -> and select the folder

6) Reset Your Password On XP


1. Restart you computer 

2. When booting, press F8 and select "Safe Mode" 

3. After getting to the user menu. Click on a user and this time it will not ask you for a password 

4. Go to Start>Run and type "CMD" (without the quotes). 

5. At command prompt type in "cd C:WindowsSystem32" (without the quotes), I am assuming C is your System/Windows Drive 

6.For safety purposes first make a backup of your Logon.Scr file.. You can do this by typing in "Copy to Logon.scr to Logon.bak" (without the quotes) 

7.Then type "copy CMD.EXE Logon.scr"(without the quotes) 

8.Then type this command, I will assume that you want to set Administrator's password to "MyNewPass" (without the quotes) 

9.Now, type this in (I am assuming that you are still in the directory C:WindowsSystem32) , "net user administrator MyNewPass" without the quotes 

10. You will get a message saying that it was successful, this means Administrator's new password is "MyNewPass" (without the quotes) 

11. Restart the PC and you will login as Administrator (or whatever you chose to reset) with your chosen password 


7) Windows XP SP2 Tweaks 


Disable the SP antivirus and firewall functions 

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center] 
"AntiVirusDisableNotify"=dword:00000001 
"FirewallDisableNotify"=dword:00000001 
; don't monitor firewall and antivirus 
"AntiVirusOverride"=dword:00000001 
"FirewallOverride"=dword:00000001 

8) Turn off Auto Updates 

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update] 
"AUOptions"=dword:00000001 
;disable Auto Update 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center] 
"UpdatesDisableNotify"=dword:00000001 
9)Turn off the SP2 firewall

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\DomainProfile] 
"EnableFirewall"=dword:00000000 

turn off firewall policy for domain profile 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\StandardProfile] 
"EnableFirewall"=dword:00000000

10) disable Remote Assistance and Remote Desktop Sharing.


 you have two remote networking features called Remote Assistance and Remote Desktop Sharing. These remote networking features are very helpful in a variety of situations but if you don't use them, it is good idea to disable them to save boot time. You can always enable them later if you want to use them. 


1. Open the Start menu, right-click My Computer, and choose Properties. 
2. Click the Remote Tab. 
3. Clear both check boxes to disable Remote Assistance and Remote Desktop. 


11) Reducing the Wait Time 

When you start to shut down Windows XP, it has to quit, or "kill," any live applications or processes that are currently running. So close all applications first. However, some applications and processes are always running in the background. You can reduce the amount of time that Windows XP waits for those applications and processes to close before Windows XP kills them. Edit three different Registry settings to change this: 

1. Open the Registry Editor. 
2. Navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop. Select WaitToKillAppTimeout and set the value to 1000. 
3. Select the HungAppTimeout value and set it to 1000 as well. 
4. Navigate to HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Control Panel\Desktop. Set the WaitToKillAppTimeout and set the value to 1000. Select the HungAppTimeout \newline value and set it to 1000 as well. 
5. Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control. Select the WaitToKillServiceTimeout value and set it to 1000. 
6. Close the Registry Editor. 

12) Automatically Killing Tasks on Shutdown 

You know the drill. You start to shut down the computer, you wait a few moments, and then you see a dialog box asking if you want to kill an application or service that is running. Instead of prompting you, you can make Windows XP take care of the kill task automatically. Here's how: 

1. Open the Registry Editor. 
2. Navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop. 
3. Highlight the value AutoEndTasks and change the value to 1. 
4. Close the Registry Editor. 

3. enable boot defragmentation, so that files used during start-up are clubbed together. 

5. disable : "clear page file on shutdown" option. cleaning the page-file on every shut down means overwriting the data by zeros, and it takes time. 

Start --> Run --> gpedit.msc 
Computer Configuration\Windows Settings\Security Settings\Local Policies\Security Options 

. 
. 
. 
Shutdown: Clear virtual memory pagefile 



WINDOWS XP HIDDEN APPS


No.	Application	Use
1            Character Map --  charmap.exe -- very useful for finding     
                                                               unusual characters

2	cleanmgr.exe --	Disk Cleanup

3	Clipboard Viewer -- clipbrd.exe -- views contents of Windows 
                                                                 clipboard

4	Dr Watson -- drwtsn32.exe  -- Troubleshooting tool

5	DirectX diagnosis -- dxdiag.exe  --	Diagnose & test DirectX, 
                                                                 video & sound cards

6	Private character editor -- eudcedit.ex   --  allows creation or 
                                                                   modification of characters

7	IExpress Wizard -- iexpress.exe  --	Create self-extracting / self-
                                                                installing package

8	Microsoft Synchronization Manager -- mobsync.exe  --	appears to allow synchronization of files on the network for when working offline. Apparently undocumented

9	Windows Media Player 5.1 -- mplay32.exe  --	Retro version of Media Player, very basic

10	ODBC Data Source Administrator  -- odbcad32.exe  --	connecting to databases

11	Object Packager -- packager.exe  -- 	to do with packaging objects for insertion in files, appears to have comprehensive help files

12	System Monitor -- perfmon.exe  -- 	very useful, highly configurable tool, tells you everything you ever wanted to know about any aspect of PC performance, for uber-geeks only

13	Program Manager -- progman.exe  -- 	Legacy Windows 3.x desktop shell

14	Remote Access phone book  --rasphone.exe  -- 	documentation is virtually non-existant

15	Registry Editor -- regedt32.exe ,also regedit.exe  --	for hacking the Windows Registry

16	Network shared folder wizard --shrpubw.exe  --  creates shared folders on network

17	sigverif.exe  --	File signature verification tool

18	sndvol32.exe  --	Volume Control

19	System Configuration Editor --sysedit.exe  --	modify System.ini & Win.ini just like in Win98!

20	Syskey -- syskey.exe  --	Secures XP Account database - use with care, it's virtually undocumented but it appears to encrypt all passwords, I'm not sure of the full implications

21	telnet.exe  --	Microsoft Telnet Client

22	Driver Verifier Manager -- verifier.exe	-- Seems to be a utility for monitoring the actions of drivers, might be useful for people having driver problems. Undocumented

23	Windows for Workgroups Chat --winchat.exe    -- 	appears to be an old NT utility to allow chat sessions over a LAN, help files available

24	System configuration -- msconfig.exe	can use to control starup programs

25	gpedit.msc  --	used to manage group policies, and permissions

26	control userpasswords2  --	Excellent for adding user accounts,     deleting passwords etc.

27	System file Checker -- SFC.exe/scannow --	Verifies that windows protected files are correct

Run Commands 

No.	Command Name	Detail
1	compmgmt.msc --	Computer management
2	devmgmt.msc   --	Device manager
3	diskmgmt.msc   --	Disk management
4	dfrg.msc        -- 	Disk defrag
5	eventvwr.msc --	Event viewer
6	fsmgmt.msc   --	Shared folders
7	gpedit.msc    --	Group policies
8	lusrmgr.msc  --	Local users and groups
9	perfmon.msc --	Performance monitor
10	rsop.msc	     -- Resultant set of policies
11	secpol.msc   --	Local security settings
12	services.msc --	Various Services
13	msconfig	    --      System Configuration Utility
14	regedit        -- 	Registry Editor
15	msinfo32     --  System Information 
16	sysedit	   -- System Edit
17	win.ini	   -- windows loading information(also system.ini)
18	winver	   -- Shows current version of windows
19	mailto:	  --  Opens default email client


Control Panel Command


20	timedate.cpl 	-- Date/Time Properties
21	desk.cpl	             -- Display Properties control
22	findfast.cpl	-- FindFast
23	fonts	             -- Fonts Folder
24	inetcpl.cpl	-- Internet Properties
25	main.cpl keyboard 	-- Keyboard Properties
26	main.cpl	             -- Mouse Properties
27	mmsys.cpl	-- Multimedia Properties
28	netcpl.cpl	-- Network Properties
29	password.cpl	-- Password Properties
30	printers	             -- Printers Folder
31	mmsys.cpl sounds	-- Sound Properties
32	sysdm.cpl	-- System Properties


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 9, 2006)

Very helpful.Thanks !


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks man.... knew quite a few though


----------

